

Ask HN: Rate my microapp - kevTheDev

Hey everyone,<p>As a quick learning exercise and in wanting to build something I wanted to use I have built a microapp in Sinatra.<p>You can see it at http://sixmonthletter.com<p>Please have a look at it and tell me what you think or leave feedback via uservoice.<p>Please forgive me if you find that there are bugs - I've literally just got to the point where I want to release it for feedback before doing any polishing etc.
======
pedalpete
You'll get much more feedback if you make the site open without a login, or
due a demo video, screenshots or something else.

Just the front-page telling me what it does and asking me to sign-in isn't
going to get you very far (unless you really answer the question as to why I
would do this).

~~~
kevTheDev
Thanks - I'll work on those things

